# April Photo Contest - Official Calendar Photos



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Happy Spring from Tucker!!!


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh! That has to be the winning shot. Its soooo sweet! Hugs for Tucker!: : : :


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Aw, thank you  We'll see..it's up to the people to vote.

P.S vote for me and I'll give you free cookies...

lol j/k :


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Theres something missing from that pictue. Hmmmm! Could it possibly be the butterfly thats about to land on his nose? hahahaha!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

LOL! Well, the picture was taken in late October, we should've had snow..haha. We actually didn't get any snow until like January. Thanks for the kind comments  I'm almost positive I'll never get another nice picture of him like that ever again.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Spring means FUN at the beach!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Ohhh! Look at how handsome SL looks! And wet...and wet means CRIMPY! lol


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That was a few weeks ago


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm too afraid to let Tucker near water. I think he'll probably be afraid of it anyway though...lol.

Very cute picture!  Does he have something in his mouth?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Come on people... enter your pictures! It's spring time!! All the birds are twitterpated!! And Tucker's trying to eat them!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

*Hudson meets the Easter Bunny1*

April - means Easter, and this is Hudson meeting the 'Easter Bunny'!!! He loved the bunny and showered him with lots of licks!


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

Maisie and our rabbits about to jump on Maisie. Our Easter rabbits. :


----------



## Boofy Bonbon (Feb 25, 2007)

JJ thinks Spring is all about looking as photogenic as possible without eating the nice flowers.. whatever's remaining of them. :uhoh:


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

April Fools Pup!


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

April means the start of swimming season!!!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

hgatesy said:


> April means the start of swimming season!!!


I love that pic!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

All these pictures are great!!  Loving the bunny pics! I was gonna take a picture of Tucker and my rabbit but he seems more interested in eating her...lol.

Keep 'em coming people!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Boofy Bonbon said:


> JJ thinks Spring is all about looking as photogenic as possible without eating the nice flowers.. whatever's remaining of them. :uhoh:


I've said it before and I'll say it again....JJ looks like Carson so much...but bigger.  They both have that droopy face that I just LOVE!!!  Great Pic!!! :agree:


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

April means....Carson wants to go outside!!  










Rick...I'll email you the original.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Ohh, lookie Carson...he's getting so big!! Why wouldn't you let him outside? lol He looks like he wants out so badly!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Ohh, lookie Carson...he's getting so big!! Why wouldn't you let him outside? lol He looks like he wants out so badly!


He was watching some kids play basketball...he wasn't sure he approved.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

You should've let him out...maybe he's the next "Air Bud" lol


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Ok people...we need more than 8 entries!  C'mon, post those springy-type photos!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Ok people...we need more than 8 entries!  C'mon, post those springy-type photos!!


We're also getting e-mail entries, too. And we still have a week to go....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Ohh okay! Well, as long as we have more than 8 

I just love seeing lots of pictures, even though it's hard on you to sort through that many lol.


----------



## Bonnie Gold (Dec 19, 2006)

For Bonnie April means gardening.....lots of gardening


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Bonnie Gold said:


> For Bonnie April means gardening.....lots of gardening


This is another awesome picture.....Looks good....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Ohh okay! Well, as long as we have more than 8


Yep, we've got more than eight....but it still is our slowest month yet...

I still hope to get more than 20...


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I thought if anyone, you'd be thankful there wasn't a lot of pictures...lol.

I'm not sure why April isn't so popular  There's so many cute pictures I've seen that seem April-like to moi!

We still have until the end of the week, right?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> I thought if anyone, you'd be thankful there wasn't a lot of pictures...lol.


True, it's a lot of work....but I think it's worth it....


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

It is hard to get some spring pictures when it is 30 degrees outside!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

cubbysan said:


> It is hard to get some spring pictures when it is 30 degrees outside!


:lol: Spring pictures in the snow.... We got some nice weekend weather, then it's back to pouring rain today....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

lol it's been snowing here for like a week now, nothing has stayed on the ground but still...ick.

Maybe I'll get some cool photos when the camera gets here.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

April means it's time to SPRING into swimming!










Stephanie & Quiz


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

April Fools from "Caymen's Court Jester"!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

That picture made me laugh.....but I think his face is asking "How long do I have to wear this?"


----------



## Brittany (Jul 24, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> :lol: Spring pictures in the snow....


That's my situation, too......got about 5 inches of snow last week, and it isn't melting!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

FlyingQuizini said:


> April means it's time to SPRING into swimming!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is my all time favorite pic of Quiz!!!!! He's going for the moon in that...I'm sure of it!


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

Is there a limit to how many we can post? I'll start with my favorite. This is Sunny Delight (Sunny) in a field of flowers at our local park.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

*April is time to play ball!*

These are really just for fun. 

My son's town team was the White Sox last year, so I got Sunny a White Sox doggie t-shirt and this is her displaying it:










And this is Sunny's favorite thing to do, although this year she carries around two in her mouth! 










And while I'm at it, here's one more of her in daisies with a more serene quality than the other one.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Sunny Delight said:


> Is there a limit to how many we can post?


You can post all you want, but we have to narrow down to one for the contest. Of the three you posted, I like the last one the best, but it's up to you....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Sunny Delight said:


> Is there a limit to how many we can post? I'll start with my favorite. This is Sunny Delight (Sunny) in a field of flowers at our local park.


Oh....I like this one best....sorry.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

HUDSON said:


> April - means Easter, and this is Hudson meeting the 'Easter Bunny'!!! He loved the bunny and showered him with lots of licks!


What a wonderful, perfect, Easter shot. Thanks so much for sharing. That is just precious.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Once again this month, there are great photos, so very hard to select a winner!


----------



## KerryandMolly'smum (Jan 17, 2007)

Hmmm can't decide, will let Rick make the choice  

Kerry, Molly and foster Frankie enjoying the sunshine










Kerry, Molly and foster Denny eager to play soccer


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

This is Telly. My name on board is Goldndust. So many beautiful pictures in here of everyone's goldens, i'm just honored to be able to have him in here with you all's.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

Ooh I thought I had missed this!

Here is my submission...Spring means Bluebells!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Emma&Tilly said:


> Here is my submission...Spring means Bluebells!http://imageshack.us


That's another beautiful picture.....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Lots of springy type pictures! 

I made new folders for all my pics in photobucket so thats why all my pics disappeared. 

Here's Tucker's again:


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Sunny Delight said:


> Is there a limit to how many we can post? I'll start with my favorite. This is Sunny Delight (Sunny) in a field of flowers at our local park.


That is one beautiful picture of what Spring should be.


----------



## wilki5 (Feb 25, 2007)

Sunny Delight said:


> Is there a limit to how many we can post? I'll start with my favorite. This is Sunny Delight (Sunny) in a field of flowers at our local park.


I love this photo! Definitely shows what spring is about.


----------

